# current job site



## T&Jcustompainting (Mar 7, 2008)

well here is the house im in at the moment. did the exterior last year. body was all permanizer and trim is semigloss glyptex. The homeowner wanted all nicks and holes patched in the interior trim,all cracks caulked in sanded ,primed and coated with oilbase. been on the inside about 2 months with me and my partner. We are now in getting rready to spray laquer on all kitchen cabnits...Cant say im looking forward to it.

I LOVE TIME AND MATERIAL


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

That is a hella pad! :yes:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice house, we just finished this one


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

Hag-That's the shiznaz bro!

JTP


----------

